# PCI Lanes und M2 SSD's



## Richu006 (24. Januar 2019)

Ich versehe mich mit Computer mittlerweile einigermassen gut.
Aber bei einem Thema blicke ich irgendwie einfach nicht durch.

Es geht um die PCI Lanes.

Meine Hardware:
Intel Core i7 8700k
RTX2080 TI
Asus Strix Z370 F Gaming

Der Rest ist denke ich erstmal nicht von bedeutung.

Ich weiss das ich zb. nur 1 Grafikkarte mit 16 Lanes anbinden kann... Sprich wenn ich ein SLI System machen würde hätte ich beim i7 8700k und meinem Board nur noch Max 8 Lanes Pro GPU. Das ist mir soweit bewusst.

Nun nach meiner Logik hätte ich dann eben zuwenig lanes um auch 2 M2 SSD's über die PCIE Lanes anzubinden. Weil ich ja Max 16 Lanes habe und die GPU alle 16 schon benötigt.

Aber scheinbar mache ich einen Überlegungsfehler irgendwo, weil es gibt einige Leute welche das so mit mehreren Festplatten betreiben. 

Vielleicht kann mir das jemand erklähren? wie genau das Funktioniert?

Und ob ich bedenkenlos bei meinem Mainboard dem Asus Strix Z-370F auf beide m2 Slots eine PCI E SSD drauf machen kann?


----------



## gekipptesBit (24. Januar 2019)

In deinem Handbuch steht das bei 2 M2-SSDs nur 8fach der erste PCI3.0-Anschluß angesteuert wird und 4fach der zweite.
Mit 
Mit 3 M2-SSDs geht nur 8fach oder nur 4fach der erste PCI3.0-Anschluß, der zweite ist ja durch die dritte SSD dann belegt.
Wie es aussieht wenn du nur eine M2-SSD im zweiten M2-Slot betreibst kann ich dir nicht sagen ob da volle 16 Lanes im ersten PCI3.0-Anschluß zur Verfügung stehen. Habe gelesen sowas können nur teure Boards leider.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Januar 2019)

Also ich danke dir erstmal für die Antwort.

Ja teurere Boards btw auch teurere Prozessoren haben ja dann 32 oder sogar noch mehr lanes..

Aktuell Betreibe ich 1 SSD im unteren m2 slot aber meine Grafikkarte läuft noch über 16 lanes (zeigt es zumindest in GPU Z)..
Eigentlich verstehe ich ja das schon nicht, nach meiner Logik dürfte das eigentlich nicht gehen.

Da mir aber so langsam derSpeicherplatz ausgeht möchte ich in den oberen 2 M2 Slot auch noch eine Festplatte montieren.

Da ich aber aktuell nicht durchblicke versuche ich mich etwas schlau zu machen.

Nötigenfalls könnte ich auch eine m2 SSD nehmen welche über SATA angesteuert wird, diese sind aber meist etwas langsamer.


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2019)

Ist ganz einfach.
Intel sagt 16 Lanes, aber es sind eigentlich 20.
An den 4en, die nicht erwähnt werden (weil Du sie nicht direkt benutzen kannst) hängt der PCH. Also der Chipsatz. Aufgepustet durch einen Multiplexer (Zeitweise Aufteilung der 4 Lanes) auf 20 bis 24 Lanes.
Und Deine SSD hängt an einem Slot, der am Chipsatz hängt, also über die 4 Lanes gespeist wird, die nicht erwähnt werden.

Jedes Blockschaltbild von Deinem Chipsatz würde es Dir verraten.
Und das sogar ganz ohne neuen Thread hier im Forum.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-Hardware-154107/Specials/intel-z390-pch-1266550/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (24. Januar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist ganz einfach.
> Intel sagt 16 Lanes, aber es sind eigentlich 20.
> An den 4en, die nicht erwähnt werden (weil Du sie nicht direkt benutzen kannst) hängt der PCH. Also der Chipsatz. Aufgepustet durch einen Multiplexer (Zeitweise Aufteilung der 4 Lanes) auf 20 bis 24 Lanes.
> Und Deine SSD hängt an einem Slot, der am Chipsatz hängt, also über die 4 Lanes gespeist wird, die nicht erwähnt werden.
> ...



Ok damit wird mir einiges klar.

Aber sorry wenn ich jetzt evtl dämlich Nachfrage:

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss ich kann keine weitere m2 einbauen... ohne irgendwo ein Flaschenhals zu generieren?

Das heisst ich könnte maximal eine SsD auf den 2 en m2 slot einbauen, welche über die SATA schnittstelle läuft?

Das ist nämlich das was ich eigentlich Wissen will. Dann kann ich nämlich dementsprechend einkaufen xD

Edit: Ich verstehe es immer noch nicht so richtig... Habe nochmal das Handbuch genaustens durchgeschaut. Und da steht, dass ich beim oberen Slot der noch Frei ist nur PCI E SSD's anschliessen kann.

Sprich eine über SATA geht wohl bei diesem Slot gar nicht. 

Im Handbuch steht bei der "Hyper M.2 x 16 Card configuration"
2 Intel SSD's on CPU Support x 8
3 Intel SSD's on SPU Support x8+x4+x4

Aber was das jetzt für mich heisst verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt irgendwie nicht!

Erstens habe ich ja keine 3 Slots (3 SSD's kann ich ja gar nicht einbauen) und 2 ens weis ich jetzt immer noch nicht was ich jetzt für eine SSD an meinen noch freien m2 Slot einbauen könnte xD


----------



## HisN (24. Januar 2019)

Im Handbuch steht bei der "Hyper M.2 x 16 Card configuration"
2 Intel SSD's on CPU Support x 8
3 Intel SSD's on SPU Support x8+x4+x4

Das bezieht sich auf M.2 die Du in PCIe-Slots steckst, die sich unterhalb Deiner Graka befinden.
Davor habt ihr alle so schreckliche Angst.

Die 16 CPU-Lanes können auf 3 Slots (je nach Board) verteilt werden. 16 wenn nur einer besetzt ist, 8+8 wenn zwei besetzt sind, und 8+4+4 wenn Du drei Slots besetzt.

Aber Dein Board hat bestimmt mehr als nur 3 PCIe-Slots (ich hab jetzt keine Lust zu googeln). Da wird bestimmt noch einer am Chipsatz hängen, denn der hat ja laut Schaubild, dass Du zitiert hast, noch 11 freie PCIe3.0-Lanes die nicht einfach so in der Luft baumeln werden. Schau doch mal in Dein Handbuch wie die PCIe-Slots angebunden sind die nicht an der CPU hängen, sondern am Chipsatz.

Und dann frage ich mich halt immer ... welcher Flaschenhals? Du möchtest beide SSDs gleichzeitig volle Pulle rödeln lassen? Geht (sogar über den Chipsatz, denn PCIe ist Bidirektional), d.h. eine SSD ließt, eine SSD schreibt, würde selbst über die 4 Lanes vom Chipsatz gleichzeitig mit voller Pulle gehen. Interessant wird es dann erst bei drei M.2 SSDs.

Naja, und wenn das alles zu viel und zu langsam ist ... dann wirds halt mal Zeit für eine "große" CPU mit genug Lanes^^. Ich hab hier drei M.2 direkt an der CPU, und noch einen Platz frei


----------



## Richu006 (25. Januar 2019)

Ok Danke HiSN

Ah ok... ja ich habe mehrere PCI Slots. Und wie die angebunden sind verstehe ich auch.

Aber das mit den PCIe Lanes im Handbuch und m2 SSD,s ist halt schon recht verwirrend.

Ja das ein grösserer CPU mit mehr lanes das Problem löst ist mir klar.

Aber ich will jetzt nicht wegen dem Upgraden.
Und wenn das Mainboard ja schon 2 m2 slots hat müsste es ja möglich sein auch beide zu besetzen.

Ich werde es wohl einfach versuchen.

Dein Post oben stimmt mich zuversichtlich. Das es wohl erstmal keine grösseren Probleme geben wird.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

Es ist ganz einfach, auf dem Mainboard hast du zwei Slots für M.2, hier kannst du bis zu 2 M.2 einstecken ohne das dir die Lan der Grafikkarte genommen werden. Aber es kann sein das dadurch SATAs deaktiviert oder geteilt werden. In meiner Benutzerbeschreibung(Asus) steht z.B. mit drin das sollte im ersten M.2 eine M.2-SATA drin stecken der zweite SATA Anschluss deaktiviert wird. Verbaue ich jedoch zwei NVMe M.2 SSDs dann werden mir keine SATA Anschlüsse deaktiviert.

Sollte ich noch mehr M.2 anschließen wollen muss ich Adapter haben die ich in den PCIe Slots stecken müsste, erst jetzt würden mir von der Grafikkarte Lan`s genommen werden. Wenn ich zwei PCIe nutze sind es 2x8 und bei drei würde das erste weiterhin 8x behalten aber die zwei weiteren würden sich die 8 Lan in jeweils 4 Lan aufteilen.


----------



## Richu006 (25. Januar 2019)

Ok danke IlCARUS

Ja das mit den SATA ist mir klar und steht bei mir auch so im Handbuch.

Da ich aber nicht ein einziges SATA Gerät angeschlossen habe interessieren mich die SATA Ausgänge auch nicht.

Aber weil es eben bei SATA so ist ging ich davon aus, dass es auch bei PCIe so sein muss... und eben Intel gibt für coffee lake ja 16 lanes an.

Deshalb war ich verunsichert.

Das mit den 4 zusätzlichen Lanes habe ich bisher nicht gewusst. 

Ich danke jedenfalls für die Infos. Ich denke dann lege ich mir mal noch eine SSD zu


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

Du musst halt die Lans beachten was zur den Slots der Grafikkarten gehen und die anderen zwei die auf dem Board mit vorhanden sind. Die vom Board M.2-Slots werden separat von den Lan`s des Chipsatz angesteuert.


----------

